

Java.next() - JRuby: The Rubyists Strike Back - bozhidar
http://batsov.com/Ruby/Java/2011/05/18/jvm-langs-jruby.html
Part 4 of the Java.next() series. An overview of JRuby - a Java implemenation of Ruby
======
tristan_juricek
One of my first questions was where is JRuby is in use, and I figured linking
to the JRuby success story page was in order:

<https://github.com/jruby/jruby/wiki/SuccessStories>
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/615825/is-jruby-ready-
for...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/615825/is-jruby-ready-for-
production)

I remember someone mentioning that a major benefit of using JRuby was the
stable DB driver implementations. Just don't remember where that comment came
from.

